# 29 gallon stocking?



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

ive had my 29 gallon fishtank close to completely empty for a while now and i really want to start getting more fish. i recently bought 6 gold pristila tetras but my tank is still quite empty. i wanted to know if anyone had some ideas for new addtions to the tank. its a long tank, not tall so there is a good amount of swimming space. so far it contains:

6 gold pristila tetras
4 golden barbs
1 cherry barb
1 irredescent shark (about 6in.)

i know that the tank is no where near big enough to hold a full grown irridescent shark but i got him a long time ago not knowing that he would get so big.:-( i am looking for a place to rehome him but until i find someone with a larger tank he is going to have to stay where he is. even though he is much larger than the other fish he is not at all agressive. he doesnt seem to even notice the other fish and they all get along fine. so knowing that, does anyone have any suggestions for new fish? i have a lot of gold and yellow fish in the tank and need something different. all suggestions are appreciated


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

The ID shark is going to put out a LOT of ammonia as it gets bigger... you will find you have to clean the tank more and more often. It can grow to 3 feet, maybe more like 1-2 feet because of its stunting. If you aren't planning on getting a tank (or pond) of at least 500g, might want to look into rehoming him now. Have you put an ad on craigslist? Also, you will have no problem finding someone from a local aquarium club who keeps monster fish.

You also need to increase # of cherry barbs as they are schoolers. Everything else looks good.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

kelly528 said:


> The ID shark is going to put out a LOT of ammonia as it gets bigger... you will find you have to clean the tank more and more often. It can grow to 3 feet, maybe more like 1-2 feet because of its stunting. If you aren't planning on getting a tank (or pond) of at least 500g, might want to look into rehoming him now. Have you put an ad on craigslist? Also, you will have no problem finding someone from a local aquarium club who keeps monster fish.
> 
> You also need to increase # of cherry barbs as they are schoolers. Everything else looks good.


+1


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd neither add the Barb's nor that shark to the 29g. The Barbs will need larger groups and more room as active as they are and the shark will literally bust your tank apart as an adult. Barbs & Tetra just don't school well together.

Tetra is a peaceful fish and that's what you have, so I'd work along those lines and add another Tetra school of 8-10 that you like and maybe something for the bottom like a group of 8 -10 Cory cats (amounts dep on the other stock).


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

okay well mayb you were confused but i already have the barbs and the tetras... and ik most barbs are usually agressive but the golden barbs arent. they actually school with the six tetras and they all get along great. its like having a school of 10 tetras. and i originally did have a larger school of cherry barbs but over time the others died and i only hav 1 left now. and i am definitely looking for a new home for the shark, i dont plan on keeping him much longer (even tho i love him and he is my favorite fish)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well if that's what's in there as it is. I'd wait till you found a new home for the shark and then add Cory's.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

hmm... would kuhli loaches be okay instead of corys? i've had cories in my tank for seven years and i sort of want to try a differnt bottom feeder


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ideally they should live on sand. With them you REALLY gotta make sure you have no sharp edged gravel there.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bear in mind that Kuhlis are mostly nocturnal and like to hide under a rock all day then come out at night and snoop for leftovers. For a 'colorful' aquarium you may be better suited to a nice school of panda, bandit, laser, bronze or green cories.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

what kinds of shrimp grow to a decent size? the last few times i went to my lfs all they had were clear ones tht were barely the size of a pea


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ghost shrimp get big-ish but most dwarf shrimp get pretty small.

If you want big shrimp-ish things you should read up on dwarf crayfish. There are electric blue ones and bright orange ones. They only get a few inches long.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i have seen crayfish at my lfs but im just worried they would eat my fish. i had some type of prawn once but it got huge (the lady at the lfs was wide-eyed and speechless when we returned it) and started going after my fish so i had to return it. i dont remember exactly what kind it was though.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Amano shrimp get to a decent size.


----------

